# PAC Bay



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Any you guys used these before?
http://www.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/Channel-Lock-SLIM-Spinning-Reel-Seats

I bought a couple and put them 2 923's. 
So far I love them. 17mm fits perfet. Seems like a pretty good quality reel seat. Not much more weight than a fugi graphite. Just something different. I like that the reel seats will hold the penn reels giant foot.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Not knocking the choice- in fact I think it would be cool to use something different.

My only concern with aluminum is fishing in the extremes- metal will get hot with the sun blazing on it in the summer time- and can be quite cold to hold on to if fishing in the colder months.

Let us know how they work out.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Those are good points Mark. Hadn't thought of those before.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

I haven't used one of those but I did use an ALPS heavy duty on a 1507 and like it pretty well. It is all aluminum, but not a great deal heavier than a graphite seat. I actually got the idea from Clyde who put it on a Fusion Magnum (I think that was the one). I think sometimes we get set into a certain way of thinking about how something should be and never get out of the box. I have always been willing to experiment, sometimes it came out OK, often, well.......:--| maybe no so good. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*So far...*

I like them....

I just wanted to try something different. I had an old fenwick glass rod that had a very similar reel seat. 

Got tired of using the old fugi graphite seats.

Anyway we will see how bad the extreme cold and extreme heat make using these reel seats.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Jebson38 said:


> I like them....
> 
> I just wanted to try something different. I had an old fenwick glass rod that had a very similar reel seat.
> 
> ...


You know "back in the day" we didn't have plastic and if we did it was crap and no way suitable for anything needing strength. The best reel seats were chrome over brass. I can't say that these were notably colder than anything else when it was FAC (freezin ass cold). Fact is I still have a 35 year old Fenwick 11ft. spinner and the Varmac brass seat that is on it still looks good as new. Something to be said for metal. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Id stick with Fuji reel seats


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Have you seen the Alps reel seats? The triangular ones look interesting. 

Batson Reel Seat

Fishsticks4u


----------

